# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  SAO Dream Challenge

## saraohyland

Go to any setting from SAO that a fight occured and cause a monster to appear.(cause it to appear only if there is no monster there)Defeat the monster than get to the top of the tower. If you make it there and there is a monster there defeat it too. Once you finish that you've completed the challenge.  Which makes you as awesome as Kirito. If you fail dont worry, we will go to the place of memorys and revive you. XD lol Jk You'll be revived anyways.:3

Rules
1.You cant shoot elements out your body. It has to be from your weapons.
2. You can only have 2 weapons
3. You can have players assist you.
mokey d lufy

----------

